# Arizona tortoise compound



## Tortoise_Nerd (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi there. I am looking to purchase a Sulcata tortoise and I have found one of Arizona tortoise compound. I would like to know if they are trustworthy. Thanks.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Oct 21, 2018)

Yes. I've bought hatchlings from Andrew Hermes (Arizona Tortoise Compound) and they are thriving and doing excellent. I do recommend him.


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2018)

They are trustworthy for sure. Andy is a good dude. But I wouldn't buy a hatchling from him. He houses them outdoors all day, and I'm not sure how often he soaks them. He also buys from other local breeders to meet orders, and not all of those breeders start them right. Because of these factors, I can't recommend him, even though he is a nice guy and a big fan of tortoises. I like him personally, I just would buy a baby sulcata from him.


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Oct 22, 2018)

Tom said:


> They are trustworthy for sure. Andy is a good dude. But I wouldn't buy a hatchling from him. He houses them outdoors all day, and I'm not sure how often he soaks them. He also buys from other local breeders to meet orders, and not all of those breeders start them right. Because of these factors, I can't recommend him, even though he is a nice guy and a big fan of tortoises. I like him personally, I just would buy a baby sulcata from him.



I am buying his 50 pound male Sulcata.


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Oct 22, 2018)

Redfootcare101 said:


> I am buying his 50 pound male Sulcata.



Well I am taking that into consideration.


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2018)

Redfootcare101 said:


> I am buying his 50 pound male Sulcata.


In that case, you probably won't have any problems and it will be a nice transaction.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words Tom. LMAO - pantomath


----------



## kingsley (Oct 24, 2018)

I have visited the AZTC and his new place has two buildings specifically climate controlled for hatchling care, a major investment and I was impressed with the setup.


----------



## Tom (Oct 24, 2018)

kingsley said:


> I have visited the AZTC and his new place has two buildings specifically climate controlled for hatchling care, a major investment and I was impressed with the setup.


That is good news. I look forward to talking to Andy this year at TTPG and learning about the changes.


----------



## omhoge (Apr 25, 2020)

This is the most recent topic in the forum I can find titled "*Arizona Tortoise Compound*", if there is a better thread to use, please let me know.

Since Arizona Tortoise Compound is a sponsor of this forum and received good reviews, I tried contacting them now that we feel ready to bring another tortoise into our home.

*Does anyone know if Arizona Tortoise Compound is still in business and if Andrew is OK?*

When I called his phone message said to email him from he address on the website, and it wasn't taking any voice mail messages.
With more than a little difficulty (it's a hard next step to take), I finally wrote to Arizona Tortoise Compound on March 9th, 2020 and still have not heard back. 

*If Arizona Tortoise Compound is gone, can anyone recommend another source for tortoises? * 

We are in mid-to-late Spring here now and the window for having an animal shipped will only last another month or so before we'd have to wait till the Fall or for another year.

Any information or suggestions are most welcome.

THANKS ALL!
best, omhoge


----------



## SouthPaw (Mar 17, 2021)

I purchased our Russian tortoise from Arizona Tortoise Compound and I couldn’t be happier with my purchase! I ordered it online, he emailed me the next morning asking if I would like him to ship my tortoise that day so I would receive it the next day. I said that would be great, I sent him the $50 shipping through PayPal and received my tortoise from fed ex the next morning! He’s very happy and healthy and I’ll have him a week tomorrow. I would definitely recommend them to anyone who asked?


----------

